# Plasma TV over Slate



## jrcrum (Aug 27, 2007)

We recently remodeled our fireplace and it is now slate from floor to ceiling. I've been planning to hang a plasma tv on there, and I consulted with Best Buy Magnolia Theater before installing the slate to make sure that it wouldn't be a problem. Of course they said, no problem! (I did not purchase the tv from them, but they will install it anyway).

They showed up this morning at 10:30 (appt was at 8 am) and the first thing they said was "We can't drill through slate." They claimed that any drilling would crack the slate immediately.

I went out to my garage and drilled through a couple of holes in some extra slate tile I had with my $30 drill and my $10 masonry drill bits. No cracks. In fact, slate seems pretty soft and easy to drill through. Does anyone have experience drilling through slate and is there really a high risk of cracking? I know where the studs are behind the slate so I'm not concerned abou that. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

jrcrum said:


> We recently remodeled our fireplace and it is now slate from floor to ceiling. I've been planning to hang a plasma tv on there, and I consulted with Best Buy Magnolia Theater before installing the slate to make sure that it wouldn't be a problem. Of course they said, no problem! (I did not purchase the tv from them, but they will install it anyway).
> 
> They showed up this morning at 10:30 (appt was at 8 am) and the first thing they said was "We can't drill through slate." They claimed that any drilling would crack the slate immediately.
> 
> I went out to my garage and drilled through a couple of holes in some extra slate tile I had with my $30 drill and my $10 masonry drill bits. No cracks. In fact, slate seems pretty soft and easy to drill through. Does anyone have experience drilling through slate and is there really a high risk of cracking? I know where the studs are behind the slate so I'm not concerned abou that. Any help is appreciated!



They don't want to be responsible, your going to have to drill the holes yourself, should really not be to big a deal though...


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

jrcrum said:


> We recently remodeled our fireplace and it is now slate from floor to ceiling. I've been planning to hang a plasma tv on there, and I consulted with Best Buy Magnolia Theater before installing the slate to make sure that it wouldn't be a problem. Of course they said, no problem! (I did not purchase the tv from them, but they will install it anyway).
> 
> They showed up this morning at 10:30 (appt was at 8 am) and the first thing they said was "We can't drill through slate." They claimed that any drilling would crack the slate immediately.
> 
> I went out to my garage and drilled through a couple of holes in some extra slate tile I had with my $30 drill and my $10 masonry drill bits. No cracks. In fact, slate seems pretty soft and easy to drill through. Does anyone have experience drilling through slate and is there really a high risk of cracking? I know where the studs are behind the slate so I'm not concerned abou that. Any help is appreciated!


 
Your first mistake?


Best Buy.....:yes: 

Why not just install it yourself? You drilled holes through a spare piece of slate, so you've already answered your own question.

If you know where the studs are located, drill the holes, use some decent lags and be done with it.

I do hope that you planned for the cable or satellite box, etc, etc, and have the outlet behind where the panel will mount on a surge protector.


----------



## jrcrum (Aug 27, 2007)

Tell me about it. I'm glad you responded to this thread. I saw some of your other responses on this board and I wanted to PM you, but I'm too "new" to do that.

I 100% agree with your statement about Best Buy. What can I say, I had high hopes. I'm going to give it a shot myself like you suggested. The guy who put the slate up said he could cut a box out of it and install plywood for a mount if I somehow crack the slate open. You don't happen to be near Orlando do you? I could give you some work!


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

North Carolina here. Although I do get to Orlando in March for a week (trade show). And I also have a couple contacts in the Orlando area that are also in the AV business on pro level.

Sorry about your BB misfortune, but that's to be expected from a company that has "move boxes" as it's primary business model.


----------



## diy-socal (Dec 1, 2009)

jrcrum said:


> Tell me about it. I'm glad you responded to this thread. I saw some of your other responses on this board and I wanted to PM you, but I'm too "new" to do that.
> 
> I 100% agree with your statement about Best Buy. What can I say, I had high hopes. I'm going to give it a shot myself like you suggested. The guy who put the slate up said he could cut a box out of it and install plywood for a mount if I somehow crack the slate open. You don't happen to be near Orlando do you? I could give you some work!


jrcrum:

How did the install turn out? I also recently installed slate stone (ledgerstone) on our fireplace wall and want to mount an LCD over it.

The slate is so soft it flakes off. Can you describe how your install turned out? 

Thanks!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

jrcrum hasn't been back to this site since Aug 2007 - over 2 years ago


----------



## jrcrum (Aug 27, 2007)

diy-socal said:


> jrcrum:
> 
> How did the install turn out? I also recently installed slate stone (ledgerstone) on our fireplace wall and want to mount an LCD over it.
> 
> ...


Sure I haven't been online ina while, but I'm glad to share my experience. Everything turned out great. I didn't have a single problem. Hopefully you have some leftover slate that you can try your drill and bits on, just to make sure you aren't dealing with really soft slate. I have a run of the mill drill and it worked fine. I used a 2" holesaw bit to make a hole large enough to fit all the cables through, and other than that I just used regular screws to mount the bracket (whatever came in the box). The slate didn't crack or flake at all. It's been over two years and the 50" plasma hasn't fallen yet! If you have any questions just let me know.


----------



## diy-socal (Dec 1, 2009)

jrcrum said:


> Sure I haven't been online ina while, but I'm glad to share my experience. Everything turned out great. I didn't have a single problem. Hopefully you have some leftover slate that you can try your drill and bits on, just to make sure you aren't dealing with really soft slate. I have a run of the mill drill and it worked fine. I used a 2" holesaw bit to make a hole large enough to fit all the cables through, and other than that I just used regular screws to mount the bracket (whatever came in the box). The slate didn't crack or flake at all. It's been over two years and the 50" plasma hasn't fallen yet! If you have any questions just let me know.


 
Thanks for your reply jrcrum.

Great to hear all worked out well and is still working after 2 yrs.

We just completed the install of slate "ledgerstone" over the fireplace --- they are very natural looking and are raised --- uneven on surface. So, I am rather concerned about mounting the TV holder bracket over the uneven ledgerstones. I might have to use extra washers or “shims” to make the “plane” even.
I’ve purchased high strength and extra long lag bolts for this job. The bolts that came with the Sanus TV bracket were 2.5 in long and were made of grade 2 steel.

I purchased Grade 5 high strength (high carbon) steel bolts --- since I’ve read/heard reviews that the stock bolts have tendency to shear. Also the bolts I bought were 4 inches long. I’ll loose ~ 0.5 inch to the ledgerstone --- plus I want the bolts to go deeper into the 2X4’s behind the stones.

The ledgerstones seem to be very “flakey” as they tend to break off in orthogonal layers --- that’s my primary concern.

I’ll be drilling/installing this weekend --- so I’ll let you know how it turns out.

Great tip about practice drilling on leftover slate ---- we have quite a few leftover and scrap end pieces.


----------

